# Need urgent advice on buying a motorcycle in Italy and driving it out to EU country



## ManuelUrdi (25 d ago)

Ciao! I'd need some advice on buying a motorcycle in Italy and driving it out to EU country.
The point is: I live in Portugal and am interested in buying a specific motorcycle in Italy (I don't live there) from a person, and to ride it back to Portugal (possibly taking a ferry to Spain). I speak Italian and can write some.
I'd only need a couple of days to ride it back. Can I (or is it worth) avoid an export scheme / temporary licence plates and temporary insurance? As EU citizen I guess some things can be easier.
I'm not sure if it's compulsory to register the motorcycle under my name (I don't live there...), and am not sure I can make a new Italian insurance under my name (if necessary, or if I can ask the private seller to leave the insurance valid a fe days if possible). 
I expect to make a sale contract in both languages, (but I've heard of going to a Notario??), and I'll deal with the paperwork back home.
Thanks/Grazzie


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't need a notaio. Normally you'd go to somebody connected with ACI (Auto club) or you could go the provincial government office but the ACI offices are in most driving schools.

You're going to need insurance. Doesn't need to be Italian. You'll need to change the registration or the old owner will get any fines you rack up.



http://www.up.aci.it/firenze/IMG/pdf/esportazione.pdf





http://www.up.aci.it/nuoro/IMG/pdf/DICHIARAZIONE_DI_DEFINITIVA_ESPORTAZIONE1.pdf



Both in Italian of course. The second one has the form you'd need to fill out.


----------

